# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն > Կինո >  Ավրորա

## Մելիք

"Ավրորան" նաեցի՞ք: Տպավորված եմ… հզոր կադրեր կաին, խառատյանի կերպարն էլ ուժեղ էր…

Ավելացվել է 1 րոպե անց
Հա մեկ էլ երաժշտությունը շատ լավն էր :Love: 
Տեսնես ի՞նչ երաժշտություն էր:

----------


## masivec

Ավրորան էտ որն ա՞ :Think:

----------

